# red cross on dns server



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

hi 
i have installed AD on Win2008 R2 and after finishing the installation of AD(using dcpromo command), when i go to server roles the DNS shows a red cross.
which to is not good sign. do anyone has any clue, what it could be?
i have tried to uninstall n reinstall as well.
thanx
vikrant


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Did you followed this to install DNS:
Install a DNS Server

Is the DNS Service started? Is there anything in your DNS Event logs?


Dave


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

hi Dave 
The event log shows that DNS is waiting for AD to signal that everything is synchronised
screen shot is given below(warning)
Log Name: DNS Server
Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Server-Service
Date: 4/10/2012 10:21:56 PM
Event ID: 4013
Task Category: None
Level: Warning
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: computer.practicelab.com
Description:
The DNS server is waiting for Active Directory Domain Services (AD DS) to signal that the initial synchronization of the directory has been completed. The DNS server service cannot start until the initial synchronization is complete because critical DNS data might not yet be replicated onto this domain controller. If events in the AD DS event log indicate that there is a problem with DNS name resolution, consider adding the IP address of another DNS server for this domain to the DNS server list in the Internet Protocol properties of this computer. This event will be logged every two minutes until AD DS has signaled that the initial synchronization has successfully completed.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="Error">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Server-Service" Guid="{71A551F5-C893-4849-886B-B5EC8502641E}" EventSourceName="DNS" />
<EventID Qualifiers="32768">4013</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-04-10T12:21:56.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>159</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>DNS Server</Channel>
<Computer>computer.practicelab.com</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData Name="DNS_EVENT_DS_OPEN_WAIT">
</EventData>
</Event>
if u can find some thing in this, plz reply.
thnx
vik


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Is it the only Domain Controller in the domain? Is it a brand new installation with no previous settings (I.e. not a migration?)?

Are you a Sys Admin or just installing this for studying?

Have a read here:
Troubleshooting DNS Event ID 4013: The DNS server was unable to load AD integrated DNS zones


Dave


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm getting it ready for study and this is on VMware on my laptop. I mean the AD n DNS are in same machine.
Thnx


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Did you read the link I sent you?


Dave


----------



## vikrant singh (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya I know all that n followed as well.
Any way I sorted it out thnx for help
Much appreciated.
Vik


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Great stuff. 


Dave


----------

